# Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???



## ulli1982 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Fischreiprüfung ablegen kann im Raum bzw der nähe von *Aachen*?!Termine,Kosten sonstige info etc. wären sehr nett. 

Danke im voraus

Gruss ulli


----------



## schevhoetter (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*

Soweit ich weiß waren die Prüfungen im Herbst 09, d.h. die nächsten sind erst wieder im Herbst 2010.
Genaue Antworten auf Deine Fragen bekommst Du beim Zoohaus St.-Pet in Weisweiler.
scheilen.wolfgang@t-online.de

Gruß


----------



## Borg (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*



ulli1982 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Fischreiprüfung ablegen kann im Raum bzw der nähe von *Aachen*?!Termine,Kosten sonstige info etc. wären sehr nett.
> 
> ...



Im Regelfall macht es hier Sinn, bei seiner Unteren Fischereibehörde nachzufragen (musste mal googlen)...Da kriegste die Termine und Kosten mitgeteilt. Da NRW, wird es vermutlich so wie bei uns (Erftkreis) sein:

Kosten: 50,- €
Kurs: brauchste in NRW nicht
Termine: 2x im Jahr (einmal im Frühjahr; einmal im Herbst)

Mit ein bisschen Selbstdisziplin und der entsprechenden Literatur/Software, sollte die Prüfung keine grosse Herausforderung sein . Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall die Kosten für den Kurs (ca. 100,- €) sparen. Alle, die ich bei der Prüfung kennengelernt habe, die den Kurs gemacht haben, haben sich hinterher geärgert!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ulli1982 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*



Borg schrieb:


> Im Regelfall macht es hier Sinn, bei seiner Unteren Fischereibehörde nachzufragen (musste mal googlen)...Da kriegste die Termine und Kosten mitgeteilt. Da NRW, wird es vermutlich so wie bei uns (Erftkreis) sein:
> 
> Kosten: 50,- €
> Kurs: brauchste in NRW nicht
> ...



Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe  - Also ich Angel seit dem ich 12 jahre bin,eigentlich sollte die Prüfung dann kein Problem sein,aber ich mach mich oft selbst verrückt.Bei der Gesellenprüfung hat mir so ein Vorbereitungskurs ziemlich geholfen.Und wenn der Lehrer beim Kurs auch einer der Prüfer ist macht es doch Sinn bzw ist es einfacher durch zu kommen oder?!?


----------



## Borg (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*

Also, wie gesagt, ich würde mir den Kurs knicken, vor allen Dingen, wenn Du bereits Erfahrung hast . Besorge Dir am Besten folgendes Buch:

Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen (z. B. hier: http://www.amazon.de/Arbeitsbuch-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-Mit-allen-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen/dp/3784330363/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265799384&sr=8-4)

Das beinhaltet die kompletten Prüfungsfragen für NRW und die Fischbilder entsprechen denen, die auch in der Prüfung vorkommen (das ist nicht bei allen Büchern so!). Im Kurs lernste auch nix anderes, nur dass Du da einen Vorturner hast, der Dich mit dem Inhalt des genannten Buches zuschwafelt. Beim praktischen Teil musste halt überlegen, ob Du ein kleines Risiko eingehen möchtest ....die in dem Buch genannten Ruten und Rollen sind bei der Prüfung nicht immer 1 zu 1 vorhanden. Man kann aber dennoch anhand des Wurfgewichtes die richtige Rute und Rolle rausgreifen.  Bei meiner Prüfung musste ich beispielsweise eine Karpfenrute zusammenbauen, aber es gab keine auf dem Tisch, die von der Länge her oder dem im Buch genannten Wurfgewicht entsprach. Dafür lag ne Rute auf dem Tisch, auf der stand "Carp" .

Ich will Dich jetzt natürlich nicht von dem Kurs abhalten (nachher bin ich noch schuld, wenn Du die Prüfung nicht schaffst ), aber Du solltest halt genau überlegen, ob Du den wirklich brauchst. Wie gesagt, bei meiner Prüfung haben sich alle Kursbesucher schwarz geärgert...in Erftstadt hat der nämlich etwa 120,- € gekostet, wenn ich nicht irre....und was wirklich sinnvolles fürs Wasser lernt man da auch nicht.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*

Hallo Ulli,
ich habe selbst letzes Jahr am 1.12. 09 die Prüfung gemacht.
Ich persönlich finde, dass der Kurs hilfreich ist (war er zumindestens für mich), weil man vorallem bei der praxis anderes gerät zusamenstellen muss, als man normaler weise benutzt. unser lehrgangsleiter war selber prüfer nur in einem anderen bezirk. das war insofren cool, weil er die angelgeräte, die wir in der prüfung hatten, schon vorher mal gesehen hat, und die uns genau beschrieben hat.

Wie gesagt, ich persönlich empfehle den Kurs, auch wenn er teilweise ziemlich langweilig ist.
sonst frag mal bei Leos Angelgeschäft in Würselen nach. (www.leos-angelmarkt.de) 

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischreiprüfung nähe Aachen?!Wo,wie,wann???*

hi
der Vorbereitungslehrgang ist in Kohlscheid, da war ich auch der typ ist nett aber kann auch böse werden 
die Prüfung ist für dich in aachen
die daten sind wahrscheinlich noch nciht festgelegt, weil das alles ehrenamtlich stadtfindet.


----------

